# Grape Leaf Man



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Here is a Grape Leaf Man I carved last year. This is from Lora S. Irish's book "Relief Carving Wood Spirits". Made from tupelo (I was new and didn't realize that tupelo is better for machine carving) and coated with linseed oil. 9" tall. Next time I make another, it'll be bigger.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks good. Nice to find another fan of Lora's designs.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks! I also have one of some acorns from her relief carving book. Going to paint it before I post it.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

That's really neat.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks!

As a side note, I'm trying to add it to my gallery, but don't seem to be able to find out how to do that. I've done it before, but I don't see what I'm missing, this time. Anybody?


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

He looks very wise!
Nice carving project which I cannot do at all!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks! You can do it, if you end up interested. I'd only ever whittled a neckerchief slide (woggle, if you are in the UK) with an X-Acto knife before this. This particular pattern has many pages of directions to read through and follow.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

To add your Grape Leaf Man as one of your projects, click on "*My LumberJocks*" at the top right of the LumberJocks page that you are on . . .








Select "*My Home*" from that list to go to your home page, and you will see a selection "*Add new project*" in the top left area.








Follow this link, and it will step you through how to get your project posted. Of course you will need to have your photos prepared in advance, and saved on your hard drive where you can easily access them during this process.
Hope this helps.
Be glad to see more of your work.


----------



## Bittersweet (Apr 14, 2016)

Nice carving man! Good stuff.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Duplicate.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> To add your Grape Leaf Man as one of your projects, click on "*My LumberJocks*" at the top right of the LumberJocks page that you are on . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> Nice carving man! Good stuff.
> 
> - Nikki


Thanks! Now that I have a decent camera, I'll be posting more projects. I've been here almost 7 years and have 3 projects posted, because of crappy pics.


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Hi Dark Lightning
Bruce

Nice piece done in tupelo, I know how you feel when trying cut it with a knife,crumbles like stale bread, I carved a Mini Bald Eagle in tupelo, I used a micro plane to do the shaping worked real well, keep the pics coming


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks! I had to make curved shearing cuts with the grain (if that makes sense) as opposed to cutting cross grain in the tupelo. Not fun. I gave the rest of the wood to a guy who does power carving, since I doubt I'll do that anytime soon.


----------

